

What It’s Like to Fly the $23,000 Singapore Airlines Suites Class - dot
https://medium.com/travel-adventure/what-its-like-to-fly-the-23-000-singapore-airlines-suites-class-17d9f3fee0d

======
dalke
Also posted about 9 hours ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387276)
, linked to the author's own web domain rather than through the author's
publications on Medium.

------
myrandomcomment
So I just went to Singapore for the F1 with a friend for his 40th, in peasant
business class! Need to figure out away to go this way next year! :)

